# Options books



## mkelpie (11 November 2009)

Hi, would love to get top recommendations on options book that would suit someone with 6 months of light options trading.
cheers


----------



## Timmy (11 November 2009)

Check out this thread:

Good books on Options


----------



## mkelpie (11 November 2009)

Timmy said:


> Check out this thread:
> 
> Good books on Options




Oh thanks, I did a search and nothing came up, the I posted. Soon after I re-searched and all the results came up...

Trading Options to Win, S. A. Johnston is on my shortlist. Can anone attest to the level of complexity? 

As I said I've got just a few months of trading, Ive read an options for beginners book and need more now


----------



## Grinder (11 November 2009)

just spend some time on Marks blog, he breaks it down for rookies without the BS and has some books you might find useful  

http://blog.mdwoptions.com/options_for_rookies/


----------



## wayneL (11 November 2009)

mkelpie said:


> Trading Options to Win, S. A. Johnston is on my shortlist. Can anone attest to the level of complexity?




It's a great book, but you need to already be intermediate or above. 

It is also specifically about futures options (but you can still get something from it as a stock option trader).


----------

